# Where is the best place to buy seeds?



## TFirewalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Park and/or burpee seeds is where we are getting our catalogs from. Everyone is telling me to start out with plants that already are started. We can get these from our local areas, but we want to at least try to start some seeds this year on our own even if they don't grow so that next year we know what to watch for. Were do you order or buy your seeds from?


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I get my seeds and starter plants from the locals here in town. I figure they do this for a living and I want to put money back into their pockets instead of someone overseas. Start your seeds in those little peatmoss containers and then plant them when they are about 6 inches tall. You will be fine.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Shoot for buying heirloom seeds native to your area and climate if possible but at the very least DO NOT buy hybrid seeds of any type. Hydrids will produce fruits and vegetables great but the seeds of this produce will be sterile and will not produce you a crop the next year. Store them wrapped tight in aluminum foil to prohibit light and in an air tight container in your freezer until needed. I store mine for 4 to 5 years and them rotate them by trading my old seeds for fresh local produce at my farmer's market for the fruit & vegetables to use in producing another crop of seeds.
C5GUY


----------



## Preppingmomof2insc (Mar 21, 2012)

Where do you get your heirloom seeds?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Preppingmomof2insc said:


> Where do you get your heirloom seeds?


I try to get mine that are grown locally at our Saturdays farmer market. I talk to the farmers there to make sure their produce is not hybrid and buy extra to dry out the seeds for my use. I dry mine outside during the warm months on either cardboard or wax paper, not foil that will draw in too much heat, under cover against rain/wind and in the shade. This takes longer but makes for a better seed I feel. If you cannot find a local farmer market or local source you can get heirloom seeds here: http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_ ... mbo%20Pack


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought from Johnny's this year but normally I get them from Jungs. Johnny's prices are kinda high but the selection of greens was what i was looking for so I made the switch. I will probably go back to Jungs next year.


----------

